# 10% Instagram Marketing for Tshirt Forum Members!



## theinstamarketer (Mar 15, 2014)

Hey guys, I've had quite a few of you sign up with me lately, and I wanted to come offer you all a discount. I hope this is allowed, if not can a mod please PM!

My service provides a means to automate your Instagram marketing by liking hashtags that your ideal customers would use. If you aren't on Instagram already with your apparel business, you might be missing out. It's a visual way to get your customers involved with your brand and help them become huge fans. You can give behind the scene sneak peeks, talk with them, and show off your awesome customers repping your apparel. 

If it sounds like something you would be interested in, or if you have questions, hit me up and I will do my best to help you out.

*For a 10% lifetime discount, use "tshirtforum" when signing up!*

I look forward to working with you guys. 

Let me know if you have any questions!

Justin


----------



## tristanphillips (Dec 28, 2013)

You should get some of those clients that have signed up to provide a review in this forum or offer a "free trial for forum review" to a Mod or two


----------



## HoodRanger (Feb 8, 2014)

theinstamarketer said:


> Hey guys, I've had quite a few of you sign up with me lately, and I wanted to come offer you all a discount. I hope this is allowed, if not can a mod please PM!
> 
> My service provides a means to automate your Instagram marketing by liking hashtags that your ideal customers would use. If you aren't on Instagram already with your apparel business, you might be missing out. It's a visual way to get your customers involved with your brand and help them become huge fans. You can give behind the scene sneak peeks, talk with them, and show off your awesome customers repping your apparel.
> 
> ...


I have used this service. I actually canceled it within a day. It got me 3 instagram followers in about 8hours. I can get about 5-15 an hour doing it myself. I do have to credit that the Instamarketers core competency is customer service. He responded very quickly, and angrily when I questioned the usefulness of the service. He also gave me a full refund.

I would recommend against using this service.


----------



## HoodRanger (Feb 8, 2014)

So the instamarketer contacted me and threatend to post our entire conversation on here.

I figured i would beat him to it.

* "Me *

Hello Justin,

I just want to say that after a couple hours using your service, i am very unimpressed. By looking at their profiles, the 3 followers i have gotten since it started are sure to unfollow when they see i am not following back. I usually get between 5-15 followers an hour when i scan the hashtag #lifeis good and like every photo possible. 

I would please like to edit my hashtags to solely focus on #lifeisgood . That seems to always give me the greates ROI. I know there is much time left in my plan and a lot can change,...and i certainly hope that it does. I have an independent clothing company and am very active in communicating with other brands my size tips and tricks. I actually found you on tshirtforums.com Lets just say I am glad I have not passed along your information to any of my friends with brands. I am that unimpressed.

I just wanted to express to you my feelings, I certainly hope things speed up. Otherwise I am going to blow the whistle on this "service".

Thank you Justin,

Deighton.

18:09 August 05, 2014  * instamarketer *

Deighton...

Would you like me to go ahead and refund your money? I just want to check with you because with just one sentence you managed to insult me and threaten me. "Otherwise I am going to blow the whistle on this "service"." 

My "service", simply automates what you yourself were doing by scanning the hashtag and liking every possible photo. It does this at the maximum rate at which Instagram allows within a 24 hr period, and I don't push it further because I want your account to remain SAFE.

It's more efficient than you could be because it doesn't sleep and it doesn't eat. It works non-stop for you.

Now, if you'd like to continue using the service, I can definitely change up your hashtags for you, and as often as you'd like.

Please, next time though... don't ruin someones day with insults and stupid threats. All ya have to do is ask. I truly care about my business and my customers satisfaction, which is why I have almost 600 orders here on fiverr with 98% satisfaction, and over 200 recurring clients using my service through my official site. 

But Deighton, my customer service only goes so far.

Let me know what you'd like to do. 

Justin






18:48 August 05, 2014  * Me *

Yea, do that. I would like a refund. Thank you.


19:04 August 05, 2014  *Seller wants to cancel*

If you do not respond, the order will be cancelled automatically in 2 days.
 *instamarketer*

Good luck with your business sir. 


"


----------



## justinskinner (Aug 5, 2014)

*Let's get the story straight*

Justin here, the owner of the Instamarketer service found on fiverr and at the link in the OP.

As a business owner, you often find yourself in situations where a customer is unhappy. It's impossible to run a customer based business and not run into this.

And of course, you can't keep everyone happy, which is why there are refund policies in place!

But... As a business owner you should not have to bow down to a customer, who in the very first time contacting you about their concern for the service, talks down to you, insults you, AND threatens you if you don't perform to his liking.

This is bullying, plain and simple. And just as I did in elementary school, whether it was a friend of mine or myself being bullied, I will stand up for myself.

I will never be angry when someone questions my service! Like I said, that's what refund policies are for and why I have a 30 day money back guarantee!

However, I will get angry when someone thinks they can bully me and then go leave a misleading review as to why I was angry when he knows damn well why I was angry.

Treat the people you work with and outsource to with respect, if it doesn't work out shake hands and move on.

Have a great day everyone, and if you have any questions hit me up at [email protected].


----------

